# PTV300 Hard Drive Change



## kjs10432 (Jan 11, 2007)

I have a Philips Series 1 PTV300 TiVo with a bad hard drive. It has the Lifetime Contract on it so I want to keep it running. Can I not just go to CompUSA and buy a new hard drive and use it? Obviously I will need to get the TiVo software somewhere. Where can I find the software to preload my new hard drive? Are there any free versions of the software out there. 
TiVo told me that the Lifetime Contract was tied to my mother board so I am not too worried about that. I just need to replace the hard drive but need to load the software on somehow.


----------



## funtoupgrade (Mar 15, 2005)

All the info and links you need are on this forum to accomplish what you are trying to do. Do a search as this topic has been covered over and over.


----------



## kjs10432 (Jan 11, 2007)

FunToUpgrade,

I may be a newbie to this board, but am an active poster to many message boards in which I can share my expertise in my field of knowledge. I am familiar with search options. I tried that and did not find the info I needed so I thought I would start a new thread.

Thanks for padding your post count and your unhelpful response.


----------

